# Skeeter Pee not clearing...ideal temps?



## CBell (Apr 21, 2013)

Have a batch of skeeter pee in the clearing phase. Added Sparkolloid about 1.5 weeks ago, top 1/3 of carboy is pretty clear, not crystal, no progress in last 5 days. 

Just wondering, after I stabilized, I moved the Skeeter Pee out of my Fermentation room (spare bathroom with a space heater), which is kept at 76F, and into my aging area (the rest of the basement), which is kept around 54F. Do I want to leave the pee in the heat to clear? Would that speed things up?


----------



## analog_kidd (Apr 23, 2013)

I had mine in my cold basement (mid 60's) adn it wouldn't clear until I put a brewers belt on it. That brought it up to mid 70's and it cleared right up. I think 54 is too cold to clear.

Have you fully degassed it? if there is CO2 in it, it won't clear very well.


----------



## CBell (Apr 23, 2013)

yeah it has been degassed to within an inch of it's life. Brought it up to temp (mid 70's), trying to leave it alone and let the Sparkolloid do it's thing until next weekend.


----------



## robie (Apr 23, 2013)

That added heat should help a lot. It likely would have eventually cleared even at the lower temperature, but it would take much longer. Leave it at the higher temperature until it clears.

Be patient.


----------



## CBell (Apr 23, 2013)

Patient? That's a virtue I'm still working on. Thanks for the advice.


----------



## Arne (Apr 24, 2013)

LOL, by the time patience kicks in, the skeeter pee is all gone. It really does get better if you let it sit for a while, tho. (A while is a month or two, not two hours.) Arne.


----------



## CBell (Apr 24, 2013)

Arne, I can leave it for a few days without fiddling, but I want PROGRESS! This is a QUICK WINE, I want it to be done already!


----------



## Polarhug (Apr 25, 2013)

I check every HOUR after I add a clearing agent... and think "dang it's not clear YET!" lol


----------



## CBell (Apr 29, 2013)

reracked and added Super Kleer today. Hopefully something will happen. I want the carboy open for my next bag of tricks!


----------



## Arne (Apr 30, 2013)

When you added the sparkaloid did you just add it or did you put it in boiling water for a bit then add? If you just added it dry, it probably won't work. The reason I asked is because a long time ago I tried it dry, worked on one batch, but the next one wouldn't clear til I added it like the directions said. Added the sparkaloid, warmed it up a little and in a day or two it was clear. Arne.


----------



## CBell (Apr 30, 2013)

i followed the instructions re: boiling. wish it was that easy


----------



## CBell (May 10, 2013)

IT CLEARED! IT CLEARED! IT REALLY REALLY CLEARED! Didn't even look at my skeeter pee for a week or so after being really busy at work. Finally went down to check on the wines tonight and it has gone magically crystal clear! Going to rack it and let it hang out for awhile to make sure there are no more surprises, but it's looking good!


----------



## CBell (May 17, 2013)

And, a final update before bottling. Finally stole a wine thief full of my clear, backsweetened skeeter pee tonight and it is DELICIOUS! All off-flavors have faded in the month it has essentially been bulk aging while awaiting the clearing, and it is now an easy drinking sweet white wine with a notable lemon aftertaste! Now to get/clean enough bottles to finish this batch!


----------



## jamesngalveston (May 17, 2013)

congrats...i HOPE I HAVE SOME MAGIC WITH MINE.


----------



## CBell (May 17, 2013)

I hope you do too, James. No reason why you shouldn't, though. If I could do it successfully as my first batch of wine EVER, with extremely limited knowledge, I'm sure you'll do great.


----------



## Arne (May 18, 2013)

You best get another batch started. You will wonder what happened to all that wine and it takes a looong time to make more when you are waiting for it. Glad it is coming out good for ya. Arne.


----------



## CBell (May 18, 2013)

haha I am possibly starting another batch tonight, just because I keep thinking of modifications to the recipe that I would like to try, e.g. fresh juice,limes, zesting, f packs, flavors (sour cherry in particular), golden raisins, bananas, and the list goes on


----------

